# 300+ reliable VW hp - gas or TDI?



## rhino23 (Sep 28, 2007)

I currently road race and co-drive in rally. I'm putting together funding to build a new car to run in a different form of motorsports next season and would like gather some opinions on the motor build and car to put it in. 

The regs are pretty open, motor rules below:

Engine must be derived (at least the engine block) from a product line offered by the manufacturer of the vehicle.

2WD vehicles are subject to the following limitations:

a. Engine:

i. Forced induction maximum displacement is 3,000cc.

ii. Maximum displacement is 5,100cc for overhead cam normally aspirated engines.

iii. Maximum displacement is 6,375cc for normally aspirated engines with pushrod (cam-in-block) engines.

The car needs to be relatively light. Motor around 300hp/300lbs of torque and reliable. 
APR 1.8t? Built 2.0? Extreme TDI? How would you tackle this problem, and more importantly justify the build.

Let the bench racing begin.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you're not going to get 300 hp from presumeable a TDI with an ALH engine.




























just remember, you could have 1000 hp, but if you're not putting the power to the ground, it's useless. And the ground in rally isn't really solid


----------



## rhino23 (Sep 28, 2007)

Funny that you posted that car...I know some of the guys that built it and am friends with the current owner and have co-driven in it. 

The car I am hoping to build will be for the new RallyCar RallyCross series, so 70% tarmac/30% dirt. And yes, I'm familiar with the challenges of getting hp to the ground in a 2WD car, which is why I don't want to go much past the 300hp/tq mark. 

Apparently the vortex is not the site for this sort of speculative build.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Even if you only get 285 HP... the torque the TDI has will blow the gassers out of the water on the track...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rhino23 said:


> Apparently the vortex is not the site for this sort of speculative build.


 Apparently you've been hanging out in the model forums too much... 

you'll get more help asking about slamming the car, poke, stretch, etc. 

anyway, deep within the crew of looks... there are people out there familiar with rallycross, rally, etc. 

I've done some rallycross on my old MK4 golf tdi. Of course, I was slow as balls, but it was fun


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

Rallyanarchy.com :thumbup:


----------



## rhino23 (Sep 28, 2007)

snowyroads: yeah, if you can keep from irritating John V. And I'm not building a Volvo so he's probably pissed... 

BsickPassat: sadly it seems that most are more excited with making their cars look good than driving them, but to each his own. Anyways, I think I've moved from building a VW to an SRT-4.


----------



## cheapTDI (Jun 30, 2010)

there have been several mk4 tdi put down 300hp
above 200 and your gunna be building a stronger bottom end. 
on pump diesel its not that hard to get 240 or so.

im not super familiar with the vr6 or the 1.8t but 300 isnt that big of a number for them, should be able to get there with a fairly high level of reliability

also keep in mind that the tdi's come stock with smaller brakes and the incorrect hubs for BBK's, so thats another point that may influence your decision.

aside from that your going to be looking at a lot of the same challenges to overcome, like lsd's, finding strong lightweight wheels, roll cages and so on.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rhino23 said:


> snowyroads: yeah, if you can keep from irritating John V. And I'm not building a Volvo so he's probably pissed...
> 
> BsickPassat: sadly it seems that most are more excited with making their cars look good than driving them, but to each his own. Anyways, I think I've moved from building a VW to an SRT-4.


The first year fr the SRT-4 (I think 2004) came with an open differential. You would want a second year or later SRT-4, as Dodge put a Quaife LSD from the factory in them. I've seen SRT-4's in rally in the uS...


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Iv very keen to build a Mk3 with a TDi engine in it for production racing here in Australia. 

Would ove to find out more about engines, cooling, injectors, managment and gearbox set-up. 

I am restricted to a 5 speed and no bigger than 2ltr.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

its possible to make 300 hp on a ALH. not easy or cheep.


----------

